
This Retro Electric Moped Is Taking Over Europe - jseliger
http://www.wired.com/2015/03/meijs-motorman/?mbid=synd_slate
======
weddpros
I thought electric bicycles were limited to 250W by a (stupid) european law...
or maybe you need a driving licence, licence plates and insurance for these?

